# Cleaning Rocks



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

What is the safest way to clean rocks. (Safe as in safe for the fish) I could care less about my safety :lol:


----------



## skools717 (Mar 29, 2008)

just stick em in a pot of water and boil them :thumb:


----------



## lorebitzer (Feb 17, 2008)

CichlidAndrew said:


> What is the safest way to clean rocks. (Safe as in safe for the fish) I could care less about my safety :lol:[/quote
> 
> I scrub the dirt off then I boil mine for a good 1/2 hour to an hour. Then I run cold water over them for a while and let them cool. I dip them in some fish water first before putting them in the tank.
> 
> ...


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

So let them sit in boiling water for 1/2 and hour to an hour?


----------



## lorebitzer (Feb 17, 2008)

CichlidAndrew said:


> So let them sit in boiling water for 1/2 and hour to an hour?[/quote
> 
> No,, I just boil them that long. Let them cool in the cold water or on the counter for a while before using them....sorry about the confusion. I knew what I was thinking, but sometimes my mind works faster than the fingers (or the other way around).
> 
> Loretta


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

I just scrub them with hot water and a stiff bristled brush, no boiling. I've never had any problems.


----------



## lorebitzer (Feb 17, 2008)

I boil them because you never know what's been lifting it's leg on it, or what's been dropping bombs from the sky! 

Loretta


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

LJ said:


> I just scrub them with hot water and a stiff bristled brush, no boiling. I've never had any problems.


Me too.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

ok... so everyone posting in here is boiling them... i was just gonna post a question about cleaning rocks... i am in the process of bleaching mine. i was gonna ask how long people bleach them for... any ideas...
thanks


----------



## royal78j (Feb 27, 2008)

whats better bleaching or boiling? anyone tried both and can explain why one is better/easier than the other??


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

What if the river rock is cracked? Is that bad to boil then?


----------

